# Making top cover for the cycloid drive



## Norppu (Mar 7, 2021)

The top cover has two functions in the cycloid drive. First it keeps the outside world out and secondly it supports the mechanism inside.
I am making this cover from cold rolled steel puck.




The linked video is suitable for the hearing impaired and persons who have difficulties in understanding my spoken English.
The linked video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------

